# برنامج ال Cliam Digger



## E.Mohamed Hendy (14 يونيو 2008)

Dear All freinds
This is the Claim Digger program (Full
to compare with 2 files of primavera and know the changes
you can make the output by excel file
you can choose resources or ID or any kind to know what is the change
Please, open the link
Best wishes

http://rapidshare.com/files/122465203/Claim_Digger.rar.html


----------



## ashrafemara (15 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك
والله لا اعرف كيف اشكرك لانني كنت قد يئست من الحصول على هذا البرنامج
مع خالص شكري


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2008)

ashrafemara قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك
> بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك
> بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك
> ...


 
Eng.ashrafemara
you are more than welcome


----------



## ام نورا (15 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا نحن بحاجة لهذا البرنامج
لكن من جديد الرايبدشير !!! لم استطع تحميل البرنامج 
وبالرغم من انني لم احمل اي ملف من هذا الموقع منذ زمن 
الا انه يظهر لي رسالة انني تجاوزت الحد المسموح
حبذا لو ترفعه على موقع ايسر 
او ان يفعل الزميل ashrafemara
وممتنين لجهودكم مقدما


----------



## صابر دياب (15 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم

لكن نفس المشكلة التي حدث لأم نورا حدثت معي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك جدا تم التحميل وسوف نجرب البرنامج،معلوماتي فية قليلة،أتمنى أن أجد مساعدة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> أشكرك جدا تم التحميل وسوف نجرب البرنامج،معلوماتي فية قليلة،أتمنى أن أجد مساعدة


 
من الواضح ان الاخ عبد الرحمن قد قام بالتحميل بنجاح
أعتقد ان الرابيدشير يحتاج وقت قبل اى تحميل جديد

اى شىء تريده يا أخ عبد اللة عن البرنامج- ارسل لى رسالة و انا ان شاء اللة ارد عليك


----------



## مهندس126 (15 يونيو 2008)

اضم صوتى لاخوة الذين يشتكون من الربيد شير أمل تحميل البرنامج على اى مكان اخر


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2008)

مهندس126 قال:


> اضم صوتى لاخوة الذين يشتكون من الربيد شير أمل تحميل البرنامج على اى مكان اخر


 
ارجو كتابة اسم اى site اخر و انا سوف اعيد تحميلة

هنا الموقع لا يقبل رفع ملفات rar


----------



## ام نورا (15 يونيو 2008)

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع الاستاذ محمد هندي
وعونا للاخوة الزملاء هذا رابط للبرنامج على 4shared
ويا حبذا ان تضيف شرح مبسط لمن لم يستخدمه قبلا 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51384143/7a4cd714/Claim_Digger.html?dirPwdVerified=7a24e030


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 يونيو 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع الاستاذ محمد هندي
> وعونا للاخوة الزملاء هذا رابط للبرنامج على 4shared
> ويا حبذا ان تضيف شرح مبسط لمن لم يستخدمه قبلا
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> http://www.4shared.com/file/51384143/7a4cd714/claim_digger.html?dirpwdverified=7a24e030


 

شكرا يا اخت ام نورا
سوف اقوم بشرحة ان شاء اللة و اضعة هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## engneo (15 يونيو 2008)

*لك عظيم الشكر*

واتمنى الحصول على نسخة من برنامج التايم شيت الخاص بالبريمافيرا ايضا


----------



## صابر دياب (17 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم

هذا البرنامج خاص بـ(P3) وصراحة لم أكن أعلم بوجود مثله لذا أود أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا

وكانت معلوماتي أن أول (Claim Digger) كان مع البريمافيرا الإصدار الخامس

وهو للمعلومية موجود تحت قائمة (Tools)

مرة أخرى مشكور أخي الكريم 

ومشكورة أخت أم نورا على إعادة التحميل


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الكريم 
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود ولكن نأمل منك رفع الملف ان امكن على موقع اخر غير الربيد شير والفورشيرد


----------



## Jamal (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا بالفعل تم التحميل بنجاح


----------



## foratfaris (18 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا....
هناك ايضا ملف اكسيس (كنت قد رايت بعض الاخوة يقومون باستخدامه ) مشابه بشكل كبير لهذا البرنامج...
حيث يتم تصدير ملف اكسيل لكل من البرنامج الهدف + الاصلي
ويتم استيرادهم من قبل قاعدة البيانات السابقة الذكر..................
البرنامج جميل ....الا انني اعتقد ان استخدام ملف الاكسيس (الذي لا املكه للاسف ) اكثر ثباتا.....
هل هناك احد من الاصقاء يمتلكه ؟... الشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## fpm (18 يونيو 2008)

link to claim digger 

http://www.mediafire.com/?wvgixzpydag


----------



## مهندس126 (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا لكم جميعا


----------



## هاجر محمد (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير البرنامج مفيد جداااا


----------



## msauc (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 يونيو 2008)

foratfaris قال:


> شكرا جزيلا....
> هناك ايضا ملف اكسيس (كنت قد رايت بعض الاخوة يقومون باستخدامه ) مشابه بشكل كبير لهذا البرنامج...
> حيث يتم تصدير ملف اكسيل لكل من البرنامج الهدف + الاصلي
> ويتم استيرادهم من قبل قاعدة البيانات السابقة الذكر..................
> ...


 
للاسف لا اعرف عنة ولم اسمع به
لو حصلت عليه
ارجو ارساله لى
شكرا


----------



## aleemzaid (28 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdulmonaem (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوكم بارسال هذا البرنامج على *****ي en.abedharb*************


----------



## maseer (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
البرنامج مفيد وواضح
وهناك أيضا برنامج اسمه /Lotus باصدار قديم يقوم بنفس العمل ولكن هذا البرنامج طريقه أوضح وأقصر


----------



## magnoooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك والبرنامج جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## walidkhlil55 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت برفع البرنامج والحمد لله
لكن لم استطع تشغليه ولايوجد به ملف ل help ايضا ارجو ارفاق الشرح لطريقة التشغيل ان امكن


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

walidkhlil55 قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد قمت برفع البرنامج والحمد لله
> لكن لم استطع تشغليه ولايوجد به ملف ل help ايضا ارجو ارفاق الشرح لطريقة التشغيل ان امكن



السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بعمل شرح بسيط فى هذا المنتدى و اسم الموضوع
شرح ال claim Digger
سوف تلاقية فى مواضيعى
وشكرا لكم


----------



## اسماء عمرو (3 ديسمبر 2008)

دورت عليه ما لقيت الشرح


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الشرح موجود فى هذا ال link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92974.html


----------

